# Clean up at Ft McRee Saturday May 5



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

This is to support the post "Ft McRee" and the shark tourney.

At present we have about six boats listed to be at the beach on Ft McRee Saturday at 0800:
drlile, H2Omark, Hjorgan,ZuluBravo34, Chico Limo
More are needed.


That is the east end beach where we always camp out, near the shallow water pass.

The National Park Service requires volunteers under 18 years old to complete a form and have their parent or guardian sign. You may down load and print copies for each young 'un you bring.

I cannot figure out how to attach these forms, so drop me an e mail and I will send them to you directly. [email protected]

Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Any campers want a ride?*

I will be leaving my dock on the Chico Limo at 0630 Saturday morning.
Since I am planning on bringing several sacks of trash back, I will be lightly loaded on the way over. I am taking some wood for the bonfire.

After the meeting with the Park rangers, 0800 - 1000, and taking some folks along the beach to pick up trash, I can respond to Sherman Cove or GLYC to pick up campers. Call Chico Limo on VHF 16 or cell 572 1225

We gonna have fun. CL Chris gave me some AJ and tuna which I have smoked and Bobbie will make some of her smoked fish dip to share.

Tom


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Rain or shine*

So what if it rains a little. You gonna lump up? Shrink? (now that's a good idea). As long as the wind is less than 25 knots we will be there.

Tom


----------

